# Possible Old Tele on Facebook - a bit sketchy :)



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The neck looks like it may be from a '66, but who knows. Absolutely no description by the seller






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I avoid contacting anyone with a $3000 guitar for sale who can't write more than two words in the description, mostly because I know they'll be an asshole.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Neck is legit '64 to '66. Body is probably legit. Bridge and knobs definitely not original.


----------



## atomic-age (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup… there is definitely something off with this seller.

He reminds me of another guy in that area, who had a _too good to be true_ price on a guitar, and was encouraging e-transfers to secure the purchase. I later discovered that the address he gave me was bogus. A quick web search showed that he did jail time and was busted for local B&E’s, not a great start.

Anyway, here’s a FB message snippet I got from the Tele guy Last night around 8 pm... “_First one to send money iv got offered 2000_”. He then proceeds to jack up the price from there. The weird thing is, why is this *still* for sale? He had all these offers and yet no sale? Last night, the roads were still ok, not so much today. None of what this guy is doing makes sense but it looks a lot like the other scam I mentioned earlier…


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I live very close to that fellow. I’ve messaged him and asked if I can come over and see it. I’ll let you know.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pete, bring your little friend Fara-Glock.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you sure that it’s not a “Faraglockaster” that Pete has?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

It sold on Saturday.


----------



## atomic-age (Aug 14, 2011)

It’s too bad. I had a real shot at this one. I saw the listing 12 minutes in, and was the first to respond. The seller basically ruined this deal for me. I had to turn around from my trip out to his place because he kept jacking up the price while I was driving out. A low integrity move. Well that, and a low integrity _buyer_ trying to sabotage our agreement (_successfully)_ by baiting him with the promise of more cash while I was en route. People can be really shitty sometimes… 😩


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

The thing that gets me here, in the pictures, is the bridge. knobs, added slide switch on the bottom horn pick guard, body colour, all those are mods that in no way affect the credibility of the instrument's actual age. But the bridge, 6 saddles in 1965? that wasn't implemented on the telecaster until what, the late seventies?
anyway, it looks like something that was done by the owner, like he sawed up the saddles himself and drilled and re-threaded them. which is why it looks kinda lousy...

The body wood looks like it's real, and was one of the candidates for a solid colour, which I am sure it was. The grain not very nice at some places. Looks like an authentic beater from that era, I certainly wouldn't spend over 3000$ for it. The case is in lamentable shape, but it include what appears to be a TO-5 or 18 case transistor near the headstock, possibly from a pedal (fuzz face, tone bender, or the like?). Very interesting.

I'd say whoever got this is fairly lucky, looks legit to me.


----------



## atomic-age (Aug 14, 2011)

I’d say whoever got this, did so unethically, as did the seller. It seems more often than not, people are condoning this kind of transaction as _normal_ these days, dare I say… ok. That’s _the thing that gets me here_.

The magic (and value) with this particular guitar, was the original maple cap neck and likely the original pickups. Can’t tell about the neck pu and wiring harness though. It almost certainly has the original body but unfortunately shows a heavy hand with the sandpaper. The crisp body edges and horn contour are gone, some of the first features to be eradicated by over-zealous sanding. Also, it looks like an uneven finish due from the softness of the grain taking the brunt. Not to mention the body and pickguard have been routed. The six saddle Tele bridge was introduced by Fender around ‘75, possibly as early as late ‘74. It first appeared at that time on the Telecaster Custom model, and soon became an upgrade option from Fender shortly afterward. Certainly not original to the guitar but a common enough upgrade. The case isn’t an original Fender case but an older generic.

When I first saw it listed, it was $1,500, and that was a real buy for this guitar, despite the issues.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

I may be wrong but the only thing that looks original with the Tele is the neck. That’s probably why the original price was only $1500 (the average price of a decent partscaster). I may be wrong but even my quality partscasters seem more consistent. Just look at the knobs, bridge, added but now missing switch on the pickguard (for what purpose) and shitty looking mismatched body pieces (is the body even an older American tele body?). Are the pickups even from the same era? Are they even Fender? Who the hell knows. That looks more of a slapped together “partscaster” with only a genuine old Fender neck. Throw that neck onto one of my builds and I’m sure that the result would be superior to what this person was selling. I may be mistaken, but once again- only my opinion. Enjoy the festive season everyone.


----------



## atomic-age (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, the body and pickups are really anybody’s guess, although they do look the part. This old soldier has all the hallmarks of a much older stripped finish mod (_very_ de rigueur in the early to mid ’70’s) and likely done years before there was any such thing as a partscaster, when parts were not nearly as plentiful as they are today. The quality of Ash wasn’t that important at this time, as Fender’s blonde finish for the Tele was quite opaque by then, and concealed the grain. This isn’t your Mary Kay blonde here… if he provided a shot of the back, I could have possibly identified factory router pin fills. Anyway, I was making an educated (aka hopeful) guess that it had an original neck, tuners, control plate and wiring harness, pickups, body (sans finish), and pickguard (with added holes).


----------

